# one bad a** cherokee



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

http://www.racingjunk.com/category/1155/Mud_Racing/post/2172277/1996-Blown-Alky-Jeep-Cherokee.html


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Should be able to plow all your driveways and lots in 1/2 the time!

MLG


----------

